# مبادىء تصميم التجارب



## عبدالكريم عيسى (17 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله أسأل الله أن يوفقني لطرح موضوع أراه جد مهم لكل كيميائي يرغب في الحصول على نتائج صحيحة ودقيقة على ضوء منهج علمي متكامل ألا وهو Experimental design و هو أساسا علم قائما بداته يعتمد على مبادءى الاحصاء و الهدف هو تقليل عدد التجارب و الحصول على أكبر قدر من المعلومات و في أقصر وقت ممكن.
ترى كيف نستفيد من هدا العلم ؟ هناك طرق عديدة simplex, EVOP و غيرها ولنبدء ان شاء الله بأيسرها وهو  Factorial designو لنأخد تجربة ولتكن مثلا صناعة صابون سائلا بمواصفات معينة لزوجة, كثافة, PH ...الخ ولتكن مثلا المواد التى نريد استعمالها هي أ ب ج.(3 متغيرات)
لنفرض أن عملية التحضير من حرارة وزمن وسرعة الخلط تم تثبيتها من دراسة سابقة.
يقول علم تصميم التجارب أنه يجب عليك اجراء 2 أس 3 = 8 تجارب فقط أو لتحصل على 
1- تأثير أ ب ج على اللزوجة الكثافة وPH كل على حدة
2- شدة تأثير كل من أ ب ج
3- يسمح بدراسة توقعات اللزوجة وغيرها في حدود تغيرات أ ب ج ( حدين أعلى وأدنى- فرضا-) 

كما تلاحظ فكمية المعلومات جد هامة وعدد التجارب قليل *8* فقط عوض عن *12* التالية
أ+ ب ثابت ج متغير ... 2 تجربة
أ+ج ثابت ب متغير......2 تجربة
ب+ج متغير أ ثابت...... 2 تجربة
أ ثابت ب+ ج متغير .....2 تجربة
ب ثابت أ+ج متغير.........2 تجربة
ج ثابت أ+د متغير............2 تجربة

أسأل الله أن ينفعنا بما علمنا ويزيدنا علما.
لا تنسونا بدعائكم:56:


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (17 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليك اخي عبد الكريم
معلومات جيدة واحب ان ابين التالي :
معظم خطوط الانتاج في المصانع تحتاج الى مواد اولية وهذة المواد تختلف في مواصفاتها لاسباب كثيرة منها المدة التخزينية او المصدر او اختلاف الخلطة ولذلك لا بد من اتباع اسس تصحيحية لبقاء المواصفات للمنتج حسب المطلوب وما تفضلت به قد يؤدي الى الخروج عن المواصفات دون دراية للاعتماد على تقليل التحاليل لذلك قد تحسب التكلفة عالية في حال متابعة اجراء التحاليل ولكنها افضل من خسارة جودة المنتج والذي هو اساس الربح مع العلم ان الكثير من الصناعات تتبع الحسابات الكمية للاضافات وليست التحاليل بهدف تحصيل الربح الاكبر واذا كان هناك تحاليل فنجد انها تتبع الروتين ولا تعتمد مرجعية علمية صحيحة ونحن بحاجة فعلا الى دراسة ما تفضلت به وزيادة التصحيح لنخرج بمنتجات تنافس السوق العالمي ولكن مع شديد الاسف الحيتان تريد ان تأكل المزيد .


----------



## بلدي (18 نوفمبر 2007)

موضوع مهم جداً ، مشكور أخي عبد الكريم 
وحبيبنا م. نبيل عواد ، إضافة جداً مهمة ، كما قلت الحيتان تريد أن تأكل المزيد ، لأن هدف المصنع أو الشركة هو المال ثم المال فقط ، وليس الجوده والسمعة والأمانة. تجد معظم أصحاب المصانع الكيميائية غير متخصصين في الكيمياء أو الهندسة الكيميائية ، هدفهم الأساسي هو جمع بعض المال وتجدهم بعد فترة بسيطة حوالي( 1-5 سنين) يمكن أن يغير نشاطه نهائياً لنشاط آخر (بعد أن تحصل على رأس المال اللازم).

م. وسام


----------



## عبدالكريم عيسى (18 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات التي تفضلت بها يبقى أن أشير الى أن المقصود من التجارب هو تجارب ضبط جودة منتوج أو تحسين مواصفات أو تطوير منتوج جديد بخصائص معينة وفي مثل هدا النوع من التجارب يكون الهدف هو معرفة تأثير المكونات على الخواص النهائية للوصول بأقصر الطرق الى Formula optimal و اختصار الزمن و الجهد و المال فنحصل على نفس المعلومات من 8 تجارب عوض 
12 فانظر مادا ترى اني اراك من المجتهدين ؟


----------



## احمد المصراتى (10 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
موضوع مهم جدا...مشكوريين


----------



## احمد المصراتى (10 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
موضوع مهم جدا...مشكوريين


----------



## حسن السعداوي (18 فبراير 2008)

اخي عبد الكريم
الموضوع هام جدا ولك جزيل الشكر لفتح باب هذا الموضوع
هناك طريقة تسمى Response Surface اذا عندك معلومات عنها ابعث ارجوك


----------



## محب الشرقية (18 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالكريم عيسى (19 فبراير 2008)

*response surfaceو غيرها*

بارك الله في الجميع على تفاعلهم أشير فقط أن الآهم و الاهم هو أن نطبق هذه الطرق وهي عديدة ومتنوعة وان شاء الله سأتحفكم بطريقة :MIXTURE DESIGN من خلال تجاربي بهذه الطريقة على تحسين مواصفات أقرص الدواءTABLET PLACEBO

أسأل الله التوفيق لنا ولكم
الرابط التالي مهم وموثق لمن يريد المزيد....http://www.itl.nist.gov/div898/handbook/pri/section3/pri336.htm

لاتنسونا من دعائكم:56:


----------



## ادور (22 فبراير 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------

